# Army Cadet Regulations



## Dane (20 Dec 2005)

Before blindly stating what Cadets can and cannot do, here are the actual regulations. Please stop blindly saying "you can do this" and "you can't do this" (that's not an Instruction, but rather a request)

*Army Cadet Dress Regulations*

http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?cato=46-01

There they are, in case there was any confusion. The only other policy that will directly effect us is RCIs which are Regional Cadet Instructions which only serve to clarify ambiguity in the CATOs or strengthen policy as required. 

*AUTHORITY *
_4. The Senior Staff Officer Army (SSO
Army) at D Cdts is responsible for setting dress
instructions for Army Cadets. Changes to dress
policy, dress instructions, uniform or designs of
the cadet uniform, uniform accessories,
accoutrements or insignia shall only be made
with the approval of the SSO Army._

Here's a fun one. This is how things like embroidered Army Cadet cap badges get into the system and are authorized and _encouraged_ for wear. They are purchased with public funds, FYI. Anything that's purchased with public funds has to have been authorized by some one, somehow. 

_16. _*Combat uniforms* _purchased by cadets are
not to be taken to ACSTC, unless otherwise
directed in course joining instructions. They
may be worn at the cadet corps during exercises
or adventure training when authorized by the
Cadets Corps CO. An authorized headdress with
insignia and cadet rank slip-ons shall be worn
with CF combat clothing._

* AUTHORIZED MISCELLANEOUS
OPTIONAL ITEMS - NON PUBLIC FUNDS*

_f. field uniform and combat boots._

You can feel a Cadet is "playing Army" but field uniforms, by lack of definition, of any type may be purchased. 16. as posted above, however, applies.

Cadets are also authorized to carry purses, umbrellas, and the hair standards here: http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4601F_b.pdf have also changed a lot in the last 3 years (One revision in 2002 I believe, and one in September)

The CWO uniform has also been clarified with language suggesting only certain (rank) badges to be worn http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4601A1_b.pdf

http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?cato=13-07 Cadets can be in the primary reserve at the same time as they are a Cadet. There's another CATO, somewhere, disallowing a Cadet to be a SCdt while being sworn in with the CF. 

Here's clarification of the C7 policy, it's the actual C7 policy! http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1441A3_b.pdf

As a note of interest (Army) Cadets in Pacific Region actually have entitlements to C7 ammunition, it's often just not used by the CC b/c there is no AfU or what not. 

Cadet Appointments... http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4003B_e.pdf
Note that all Cadet 'ranks' are appointments.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Dec 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> Cadet Appointments... http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4003B_e.pdf
> Note that all Cadet 'ranks' are appointments.



Thats not what the document in the link says ......


----------



## p_imbeault (20 Dec 2005)

Read the first sentence of the post  :


----------



## p_imbeault (20 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if there was a post made that provoked this to be posted in the first place...
> 
> I am fully capable of reading the main post.



It could pertain to any of the following, and many more that I haven't taken the time to look up.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37283.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36904.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35814.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22875.0.html

But I think Dane is trying to get people to actually check the CATO's before posting on what Cadets can and can't do
Regards 
P_Imbeault


----------



## c.jacob (20 Dec 2005)

I think most people are posting wrong information because they were told the wrong info.  The old rumour mill at its best.  Alot of times it sparks up huge arguments on some of these threads and it usually gets it locked which I think is a shame when some started off as good Idea's.  So I agree 100% that people shouldn't post things as facts without being able to back it up.  It would save alot of fights.  But their are alot of opinion topics that you can't avoid that stuff.


----------



## Dane (21 Dec 2005)

Piper said:
			
		

> Really? Where does it say that?
> 
> I see that cadets can draw ammunition on an as available basis, but thats all it says. No entitlement to ammunition.



I cited a national document, and stated seperatly Pacific Region's C7 ammunition allocation method. The add on was from RSCU (P) where cadet units can recieve an entitlement to C7 ammunition, meening it's not from the Affiliated unit (which I think it can also be from). This is also how CIC Large Bore courses recieve their ammunition. You'll notice I used a small blerb 'as a note if interest'. I thought that would be enough clarification for you. Obviously not.



			
				aesop081 said:
			
		

> Thats not what the document in the link says ......



If Cadet ranks weren't appoinments you couldn't be in the PRes and Cdts, user "GO!!!" got really upset about that once. If you want clarifiaction b/c you don't believe me contact the RSCU (P) PAFO officer, it is his job to answer your questions (sort of...). THe reason I learned that was because I used incorrect language to describe cadet promotions and got an essay in return saying cadets are appointed to acting cadet ranks. Unfortunatly that was about 3 years ago now so I no longer have it.



			
				Piper said:
			
		

> I don't see any suggesting...I see:
> 
> 4. Cadet CWOs (RSMs) *shall* wear
> *authorized cadet rank insignia * on the right sleeve
> ...



There's nothing stating whether you are too, or are too not wear other badges. You are right in the respect that you must wear rank badges etc, and I was wrong to say "suggest" although your reply is out of line as well. Because the CATO doesn't say you can wear other badges in this annex it would make sense that you shouldn't (because if it doesn't say it, you can't do it) however I believe that this was an unintential ambiguity in the document. 



			
				Piper said:
			
		

> All staff cadets and cadets on speciality courses shall
> wear:
> 1. Trousers and shirt combat, undershirt olive green,
> CF, coat combat (all season), olive green combat hat
> ...



I'm not sure what you're talking about here. I never questioned the existance of regulations for wear of the Combat uniform at the CSTC. I have in past questioned the regulations for wear at the CSTC, but since I assume you've read the whole document you'd realize the only governance would appear to be over
1. when we wear them
2. wear a cadet slip on
3. wear approved head dres
There are RCIs that add to this. 

The one concession I'll gve to you is my using the word "suggest" Other than that you tried to knit pick unsuccessfully.

Cheers


----------



## ouyin2000 (21 Dec 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> ...There's nothing stating whether you are too, or are too not wear other badges. You are right in the respect that you must wear rank badges etc, and I was wrong to say "suggest" although your reply is out of line as well. Because the CATO doesn't say you can wear other badges in this annex it would make sense that you shouldn't (because if it doesn't say it, you can't do it) however I believe that this was an unintential ambiguity in the document. ...



I don't think there is much of a problem for cadets (I use that plurally, because my corps is authorised to wear DEU Doublet pattern tunics with our kilts, no matter the rank) to wear their qualification badges on the DEU tunic, as that would only aid in identifying said person as a cadet, and not a CF member.

As we all know, the canadian army does not wear first aid qualifications, and summer exchanges, etc on their DEUs.


----------



## Dane (21 Dec 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> I don't think there is much of a problem for cadets (I use that plurally, because my corps is authorised to wear DEU Doublet pattern tunics with our kilts, no matter the rank) to wear their qualification badges on the DEU tunic, as that would only aid in identifying said person as a cadet, and not a CF member.
> 
> As we all know, the canadian army does not wear first aid qualifications, and summer exchanges, etc on their DEUs.



You're right, that's actually a carry over from the CW discussion on it.


----------

